# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Transistor Module PA เบอร์ SC-1091 , S-AV36 และ RA60H1317M1 ของแท้ 100%

## Import

Transistor Module PA เบอร์ *SC-1091 , RA60H1317M1 และ RA80H1415M1* ของแท้ 100% ไม่ใช่ของก็อปปี้จากจีน จึงมั่นใจได้ในคุณภาพการใช้งานแน่นอนครับ (เฉพาะ SC-1091 สั่งเข้ามามีจำนวนกว่า 1,000 ตัว ซื้อมีจำนวนโทรมาคุยครับ)

*รูปภาพ*







*SC-1091 ราคา :* 1,800 บาท 
S-AV36 (สินค้าเลิกผลิต มีรุ่นใหม่เป็นเบอร์ RA80H1415M1)
*RA60H1317M1 ราคา :* 1,800 บาท 
*RA80H1415M1 ราคา :* 2,000 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 60 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 

สำหรับร้านค้าหรือช่างซ่อมวิทยุเริ่มตั้งแต่ 10 ตัวขึ้นไปราคาพิเศษ 1,xxx คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 


ส่งคุณ ฐิติชัย (วังชิ้น) EMS = EI536270771TH  วันที่ 20/01/55 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ พิสิทธิ์ (พระโขนง) EMS = EI761206489TH  วันที่ 20/03/55 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (ระยอง) EMS = EI961135068TH  วันที่ 23/05/55 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ คณิต (รังสิต) EMS = EI881485842TH  วันที่ 31/05/55 (S-AV36)
ส่งคุณ อัสนี (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ193528991TH  วันที่ 16/08/55 (RA60H1317M1)
ส่งคุณ ชนายุส (สมุทรสงคราม) EMS = EJ193542052TH  วันที่ 30/08/55 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ วีระศักดิ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ889486027TH  วันที่ 27/06/56 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.พณิชพล (พะเยา) EMS = EK351742212TH  วันที่ 15/01/57 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EN700490250TH  วันที่ 29/10/57 (S-AV36 จำนวน 3 ตัว, RA60H1317M1 จำนวน 3 ตัว)
ส่งคุณ ทิพยเนตร (พาน) EMS = EN700689540TH  วันที่ 23/12/57 (RA60H1317M1)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วิทยา (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL551481804TH  วันที่ 27/01/58 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ ประมวล (สิชล) EMS = EN815351915TH  วันที่ 25/02/58 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ สมมาตร (สิชล) EMS = EN448454576TH  วันที่ 08/09/58 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ปากท่อ) EMS = EN508108015TH  วันที่ 27/10/58 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EP403020725TH  วันที่ 16/11/58 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ สมมาตร (สิชล) ลงทะเบียน = RK292926840TH  วันที่ 03/06/59 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ เลิศศักดิ์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ET889738746TH  วันที่ 06/11/60 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ ธนากร (วังน้ำเย็น) EMS = EU380646916TH  วันที่ 25/12/60 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ ชูชาติ (พุทธมณฑล) EMS = EU517549020TH  วันที่ 18/04/61 (RA80H1415M1)
ส่งคุณ ประสงค์ศักฎิ์ (นิคมพัฒนา) EMS = EU517403427TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (SC-1091)
ส่งคุณ รัตน์ (เอราวัณ) EMS = EV485461633TH  วันที่  19/12/61 (RA80H1415M1) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีระศักดิ์ (ภาษีเจริญ) EMS = EJ889486027TH  วันที่ 27/06/56 (SC-1091)

----------


## Ems_chonburi1669

พี่ครับยังมี 1091 อยู่ไหมครับ ขอราคา+ค่าส่งครับ

----------


## Import

> พี่ครับยังมี 1091 อยู่ไหมครับ ขอราคา+ค่าส่งครับ


มีสินค้าครับ ราคาและค่าจัดส่งตามหน้าเว็บด้านบนเลยครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเชษฐ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EN700490250TH  วันที่ 29/10/57 (S-AV36 จำนวน 3 ตัว, RA60H1317M1 จำนวน 3 ตัว)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทิพยเนตร (พาน) EMS = EN700689540TH  วันที่ 23/12/57 (RA60H1317M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วิทยา (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EL551481804TH  วันที่ 27/01/58 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประมวล (สิชล) EMS = EN815351915TH  วันที่ 25/02/58 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมมาตร (สิชล) EMS = EN448454576TH  วันที่ 08/09/58 (SC-1091)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (ปากท่อ) EMS = EN508108015TH  วันที่ 27/10/58 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EP403020725TH  วันที่ 16/11/58 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมมาตร (สิชล) ลงทะเบียน = RK292926840TH  วันที่ 03/06/59 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เลิศศักดิ์ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ET889738746TH  วันที่ 06/11/60 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนากร (วังน้ำเย็น) EMS = EU380646916TH  วันที่ 25/12/60 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชูชาติ (พุทธมณฑล) EMS = EU517549020TH  วันที่ 18/04/61 (RA80H1415M1)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประสงค์ศักฎิ์ (นิคมพัฒนา) EMS = EU517403427TH  วันที่ 04/05/61 (SC-1091)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัตน์ (เอราวัณ) EMS = EV485461633TH  วันที่  19/12/61 (RA80H1415M1)

----------

